

Show HN: Check out my Mac app. - nrj
http://goto11.net/oneway?ref=hn

======
nrj
I made the OneWay app and posted it here about 2 years ago. I have a fairly
decent amount of users still but I'm hoping that maybe some new people can
discover it today and give me some feedback! Lately I have been thinking about
updating it and putting in the Mac App Store. Anyone been through that process
with a free app before? Was it worth it?

